# problem with getting copper john back tension rels.



## fireman647 (Nov 28, 2009)

I fill like i pull my guts out shooting this release . someone said that if shorten up the strap it would help. any other sugg.


----------



## RHINO (Jul 15, 2002)

Shortening the strap may help if you are drawing too long. Using the proper back tension to fire the release is difficult if you are already maxed out in length.

But what I see as a very common problem is using the wrong mechanics when pulling on a hinge, or with a trigger style, people will lose tension on the trigger as they pull, either of those essentially leaves the release in a static condition that will never let go of the string. Something has to move to cause the sear to release. You have to maintain tension on the trigger while pulling through without consciously pushing or punching it. The act of firing the release, and aiming are two separate entities that must happen simultaneously. It's very hard (if not impossible) to work on them both at the same time. For the best results they need to be perfected separately, and then joined together in a single shot process. Some people use blank bale shooting to work on the release part. Personally, that doesn't work for me. I am a world champion blank bale shooter, but as soon as there is a target to aim at, it's different than what I've been practicing and all the comfort and confidence I gained from the blank bale is now gone. You need to have it in your head that once you commit to the shot, it's like lighting a fuse, it's gonna go. Avoid the start/stop, start/stop in your tension if your aim drifts off the center. Just keep pulling until it fires. You have to be okay in that at first sometimes you are going to miss by doing this, but after you get the release part imprinted into your subconscious, you can focus all your attention on keeping your aim in the middle and those misses will begin to happen less and less.

Also, try to remain relatively aggressive in your tension. Sometimes you may find yourself watching the dot sit in the middle and realize that you are doing nothing to release the arrow. In that case you are best off to let down and start the shot over. Once your aim settles on the spot and you commit to the shot, that arrow should be gone in just a couple of seconds. The longer you hold it, the faster your aim degrades and the chances of making a good shot go downhill in a hurry.

>>>~~~~~~>


----------

